# Asking for prayers



## Julie (Apr 16, 2013)

You know I am not one to ask for help. If I can't do it myself then screw it! I know I drive my husband nuts. This is not for me. My daughter in laws father fell down their basement steps Sunday, her mother called an ambulance immediately, the hospital is only three blocks from their house so he got there very quickly but his condition was very severe and was life flighted to Allegheny General, this hospital is exceptable for head injuries. He has several broken ribs and a fractured skull. The skull fraction was severe enough that they had to remove half of his skull because of the swelling, they found two large blood clots which they removed but he is in a coma, not a medical induced coma. Today the family was called in my the doctors, Gene is brain dead and they are telling the family they need to take him off of life support. This is where I am asking for your prayers, I am crying while I write this. My daughter in law's older brother, Geno, is in the US Navy and he is in Singapore and flying home but he can't get here before Thursday. Geno wants to tell his father goodbye, I think he deserves this. So I am asking for prays that his father can stay alive long enough that Geno can tell him goodbye.


----------



## Deezil (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll be sending my fair share!

Wow


----------



## Terry0220 (Apr 16, 2013)

Have you all in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 16, 2013)

You have been there for me Julie. You know you can count on me! What a horrendous situation.


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 16, 2013)

Julie how tragic! Sending good vibes to your family.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Julie. I wonder why he fell down the stairs? Was the blood clots the cause or a result from the fall. The exact same thing happened to my dad (falling down the basement stairs) and they ended up finding a huge brain tumor. After surgery he lived for three of the 18 months they gave him. Prayers are certainly going forward.


----------



## Julie (Apr 16, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Sorry to hear this Julie. I wonder why he fell down the stairs? Was the blood clots the cause or a result from the fall. The exact same thing happened to my dad (falling down the basement stairs) and they ended up finding a huge brain tumor. After surgery he lived for three of the 18 months they gave him. Prayers are certainly going forward.



The blood clots were due to the fall. We believe he lost his balance, he had a bad leg. 

I so wish that they pull the plug but he lives, Dan. He is not just my daughter in law's father, he is my friend. Gene and his wife, Mary, spend holidays with Mike and I.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 16, 2013)

Thinking about you and your family. Prayers sent.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 16, 2013)

Julie I hope everything turns out well. Sad to hear news of this kind.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Apr 16, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 16, 2013)

Praying now

Roger


----------



## tonyt (Apr 16, 2013)

A good use of prayers, you've got mine.


----------



## Duster (Apr 16, 2013)

Julie I can't say anything that hasn't been said already. Just know you have my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 16, 2013)

Ditto........


----------



## millwright01 (Apr 16, 2013)

I sure hope he makes it time to say goodbye. God bless all of you and a special prayer for all that serve our countries and give up so much to do so, so far away from family and friends.


----------



## nbwii (Apr 16, 2013)

Julie,

I am so sorry to hear this you are all in my thoughts and prayers also.


----------



## pipe (Apr 16, 2013)

Prayers as I read. God bless all of you


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 16, 2013)

Prayers up for you, Gene, Geno, and the rest of your family.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, Julie. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Apr 17, 2013)

Our Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes - our family will also be praying for you and your family as well. 

We truly believe in the healing thru prayer !!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 17, 2013)

Very sad situation, Julie. Bev and I hope all is well and have you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 17, 2013)

Prayers for you and the family. They hospital should be able to hold off on taking him off life support based on the fact his son is in the service and traveling from overseas.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 17, 2013)

Prayers here for you.


----------



## ScottyB (Apr 17, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your daughter-in-laws family.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Apr 17, 2013)

I send prayers your way.


----------



## MrKevin (Apr 17, 2013)

May the Lord give this family peace in this time of need. And may this man make it back from overseas in time to say good by. 

Kevin


----------



## JoyofWine (Apr 17, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers go out to your family Julie.


----------



## TahunaJR (Apr 17, 2013)

Your family is in our prayers...


----------



## fivebk (Apr 17, 2013)

Prayers have been sent. Believe in God and he will supply you with all the strengh and peace of mind needed to get through these tragic set of events. 

BOB


----------



## vernsgal (Apr 17, 2013)

prayers are with you during this tragic time.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 17, 2013)

Praying that no matter how it all works out, it works out for the best for your father-in-law and for the family. My thoughts are with you in this time, Julie.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 17, 2013)

Julie, 

I am so sorry. It is times like this that make me remember what is truely important. All of my thoughts and Prayers go out to you and your family.

johnT.


----------



## Scott (Apr 17, 2013)

_/\_ prayers sent


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 17, 2013)

Will do, stay strong.


----------



## cmcca27966 (Apr 17, 2013)

May God be with you folks at this difficult time.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Apr 17, 2013)

Prayers here!!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I am very touched by this outpouring. Geno made it home and was able to hold his dad's hand and tell him goodbye. Gene quietly passed away when they removed the life support.

Now comes the hard part for his children and wife, living without him.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 19, 2013)

Holy cow Jules, my prayers go out to anyone in discomfort from this!!!! There are no words for how sorry I feel for you all. This us pretty close to how we lost my Father in law 8 years back.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 19, 2013)

Julie said:


> Thank you everyone, I am very touched by this outpouring. Geno made it home and was able to hold his dad's hand and tell him goodbye. Gene quietly passed away when they removed the life support.
> 
> Now comes the hard part for his children and wife, living without him.



I admire the beauty of that kind of life, where he was able to be functional right up until the last. I hope the family can take solace in that and in his memory. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## fivebk (Apr 19, 2013)

My hope is that his family can find some peace in knowing that he is now with God. No more pain or sorrow and that he will always be with them in spirit.

BOB


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 19, 2013)

Julie - my thoughts and prayers are with and everybody else that knew him.

I lost my sister the same way 4 years ago - we had to take her off life support. We all got closure by saying our goodbyes - I am so glad his son got to say his goodbyes...

God bless all..


----------

